# Bilateral Costochondral Joint Injections of T5 - T7



## celcano (Mar 9, 2016)

Good afternoon.  My physician did nilateral costochondral Joint Injections of T5 - T7.  He billed out 3 lines with 20606-50.  I see that code 20606 has a MUE of 4.  Is this the appropriate way to bill this?

Thank you for your assistance.


----------



## dwaldman (Mar 9, 2016)

You might encounter a problem with quantity 3 and using the modifier 50 it potentially might be easier for it to be processed on separate lines. And potentially they will deny what goes past the MUE. Since you stated 20606 I assume ultrasound guidance was utilized. 

20606-50
20605-50 51
20605-50 51


----------



## celcano (Mar 10, 2016)

Yes, ultrasound guidance was used.  Thank you for your input.  I will bill this out on three lines.  As we will exceed the MUE's, I know I will get a denial.  I have seen where you can appeal MUE denials if you have sufficient documentation.  I may try to appeal the rejected line just to see if that holds true.

Thank you again!


----------

